# fogger do they really work



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi im having trouble keeping my hum up in the vivarium can was in a shop today and saw a fogger for sale for about 37 pounds and thought to my self do they really work because i really could do with one if anyone has ideas on what to use let me in


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

At that sort of price I'm guessing it was an ultrasonic humidifier? They do work but from my experiance with them they are somewhat difficult to control and can cause quite random fluctuations in humidity. For a little more initial outlay you can get a misting system which will allow a greater degree of control, the ability to create humidity gradients, the ability to spot mist certain areas, and the versatility of extending it to mist other vivs.

Pollywog; Product Information; Pollywog Misting Systems


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

that sounds good the website you have gave me looks alittle confusing on how it works will have a read of it when the kids are in bed im guessing you use one ive got a 6fx4fx2f wood viv do you think it would sort my vivarium


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

another question and it might sound silly does it spray mist or water because if its water the viv would get wet im guessing the mister will work like a fogger where it will disappear slowly


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes I use these systems, I'm also the person that designed and makes them so I'm happy to talk you through and advise on things.
The misting system is largely external, it draws water from a reservoir and pumps it at high pressure to the nozzles that mist the viv. The mist is very fine and will swirl around the viv before gently settling, this will then evaporate away again (also helping with the humidity) the speed at which the mist evaporates away or accumulates depends on your heating and ventilation but you simply adjust the system to suit your requirements. It's actually quite a simple setup and the low flow rates of our nozzles and 16mm bulkheads make it much more suitable for use in wooden vivs than other systems on the market.
It would certainly do the job in your viv, the systems are adapatable and extendable to most situations.
Are those dimensions L x W x H it will make a differance to the number of nozzles needed?
If you want to drop us an email with more details of your setup [email protected] I'd be happy to advise.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

just go on ebay you can get a fogger for 1£ and 2£ postage that works the same as the ridiculously priced foggers avaialble in petshops

check my thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/579187-fogger-chamber-guide.html

i found that having it come on 1 min every few hours worked wonders for raising the humidity


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't get the exo terra fogger hun! They break! LOL. I got a humidifier from argos for £25.00 and then some hoses from homebase, then made a hole in one of the vents and placed some mesh over the end of the hose and pushed it through the vent and the humidifier ontop of the viv and it works so much better than the exo terra. I normally switch on the humidifier for 10 mins in the morning and 10 mins in the afternoon and it does the job.


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

bumping


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

why are you bumping your post is on the first page and youv been given plenty of response


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Maplins do these foggers much cheaper. I have a polywog spray system as well. Just depends what your trying to do. Spray systems do produce a lot of spray so maybe drainage in the tank would be required. Certainly a timer with seconds -'although the two lucky reptiles I bought both messed up! Gggrrr. I have a fogged in a small exo that stands in a plastic tub if water and fills it up with a lovely mist. Both work. Large viv spend the money and get a spray system. Smaller enclosure a foggers (ultrasonic humidifier) fine.


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

bumping the wrong one sorry people :bash::bash:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

dave2034 said:


> bumping the wrong one sorry people :bash::bash:


lol confused me :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> just go on ebay you can get a fogger for 1£ and 2£ postage that works the same as the ridiculously priced foggers avaialble in petshops
> 
> check my thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/579187-fogger-chamber-guide.html
> 
> i found that having it come on 1 min every few hours worked wonders for raising the humidity


as above
or
this YouTube - How To Make Your Own Reptile Fogger!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Foggers will create a mist raising up about 6". They will go through amount of water quite quickly and have a auto cut off. So yes they will put quite a bit of water into the air. Lol. Just found out my exo (new) isn't sealed properly- it leaks! Left one on for 30 mins and now have a big puddle on the floor!


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

lol thats what im worried about so the question is i still havent decided yet dam it :gasp::gasp:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Remind me what size viv you have, what animal? How much humidity?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

have you thought about this...http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/109989-cheap-way-make-fogger-work.html


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

6fx4fx2f cwds hum is good but if i dont spray it drop to 20 nice idea above aswell


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry What you keeping in it? 
What about getting a pump action water sprayer - the type you spray weeds with. They spray out a lot in a short time and a good spray in Kirkby and evening might work. Remember humidity doesnt normally have to be constant throughout the day. What about a wet box or hide full of moss?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

dave2034 said:


> lol thats what im worried about so the question is i still havent decided yet dam it :gasp::gasp:


If it helps i have an external 2l fogger with pipework, for sale for £20. It did what i wanted it to. I've your interested drop me a PM. 

jay


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

*update on homemade fogger*

been on 20 mins but no good not doing nothing picture will be on the profile and hum not rising hhmmmm know im confused any ideas


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Large viv. Is it a snake your keeping? Buy a pump sprayer and blast the enclosure twice a day.


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

water dragons and yes the viv is 6fx4fx2f what water sprayer do you think any ideas


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

dave2034 said:


> water dragons and yes the viv is 6fx4fx2f what water sprayer do you think any ideas


Foggers no good for that. Either spend £100 approx with polywog on a spray system (2 spray heads would be fine) and a digital timer or go the cheaper option and visit a garden centre and buy a 5 ltr hand pump sprayer for about £20. You just fill up with warm water. Pump and spray twice a day.'water dragons don't need constant high humidity it can fluctuate during the day. A morning soak and early evening one should be all that's needed.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

misting system>fogger foggers work but not as well but do give a lovely effect especially if like me you use 1 on top of the viv so the mist swirld down and around the viv :2thumb: go on clasified i just got a superrain system 60£


----------

